# Introduce the LEAST LIKELY TYPE for the person above you!



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh you again. Least likely is 6w5.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

7w6, one of those loud, energetic stereotypes


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Choice said:


> 7w6, one of those loud, energetic stereotypes


Hrrrrm. The only thing I really know about you is that you're sexually adventurous. :tongue:

So...least likely is either Phobic 6w5 So/Sp or 9w1 sp/so.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

2w3 sx/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't have any strong impressions of you, but I don't think you are a 1.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

2w3 Sx/So


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

1?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w2 So/Sx


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

You're definitely not a 2.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

sp 5 for SoM

Pogona: 8 Sx


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Nakama said:


> sp 5 for SoM
> 
> Pogona: 8 Sx


Uh....fuck I unno. 6 I guess?



Swordsman of Mana said:


> 3w2 So/Sx


???? I sort of relate to 3 actually.


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

Least likely 6w7


----------



## Luna Lovegood (Jun 28, 2014)

4.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Type 1. So/Sp


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

9w1, possibly. The ones that bolt from attention.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Type 3


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Sabrah said:


> Type 3


cos I'm all play & no work huh?


4w3 - Don't see much Diva in you.


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmm, maybe Type 6 as your least likely? Don't get me wrong, I love Type 6s (my best friend is one), but they can come across as prudish and you don't (from what little I saw in your profile).

And 4w3s are divas, huh? 

Just kidding. We sort of are.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w9 So/Sp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

1w9


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

1w2 Sp\So


----------



## Luna Lovegood (Jun 28, 2014)

3, sp/sx/so


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w7 So/Sp


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

5w6 so/sp


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

notalwayshuman said:


> 5w6 so/sp



2w3 Sx/So.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

2w3 So\Sx


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

8w7


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

5 maybe.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

3 or 8


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

2w1


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

4w3


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Schweeeeks said:


> 4w3


Clever aren't we?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

9w8 so/sp


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Clever aren't we?


Nah, bored and cranky 
Clever would have been to actually apply Enneagram knowledge and think of the type combo that is most opposite in 4w3 (possibly factoring INFP)

Sorry for the cheapshot, dude. Off the top of my head, maybe 7. 
I remember reading somewhere that 7 is the dark horse for 4...very different motivations, almost impossible for them to understand each other.

@_Shamy_ 2w3


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

8w7 3w4 7w8 
sx/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

9w1 so/sp

or something like that


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

8w7 Sx/So


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

1w9 So/Sp


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

CP 6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

A 1. Much too frivolous.


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

2w3 Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w7>7w8>3w2 Sx/Sp


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

1w9, NOPE.


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

5w6 Sp/So


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

1w2


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

9w8 Sx/So


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Type 3w2


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

8w9 sx/so


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

1w2 Sx/Sp


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

gymgirl67 said:


> 1w2


Nope that's a negatory, 1w2 is in my tritype. I just don't have it expressed explicitly.



gymgirl67 said:


> Sx/Sp


I wouldn't say that's the _least_ likely! >:|

gymgirl67 - 9w1 sx/so


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

8w7


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Most likely: Sp/So 5w6 

Least likely: 2w3 Sx/Sp


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

3w2 Sx/So


----------



## slothpop (Mar 19, 2014)

gymgirl67 : 7w8 sx/so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w7 Sp/So


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

7w8 so/sx


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Eclipsed said:


> 8w9 sx/sp


I *love *Marina and the Diamonds!
6w5 so/sx?
(Skip me)


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

5 so/sp


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

1w2 sx/so


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

@gymgirl67

First, I want to say that your avatar made me laugh 

I'm gonna say Type 8 as least likely? No idea, really.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

8w7 (probably the safest response in this game)


----------



## gymgirl67 (Jan 2, 2014)

1w2 sp/sx


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

8w7 sp/sx?


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

8w9


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

blatantly obvious Sx 2w1


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

1w2 sx/so


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Type 7w8.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

1


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Hrmmmm.

Hrmmmm.

Going to say 4w5, Sx/So stacking.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

2w3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

3w4 So/Sx.

....actually no, 8w7 Sx/So...


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't know you very well. I'm gonna say 1w9 maybe? So/Sp stacking? I dunno.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

8w7 SX


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

1 sp/so


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

8w9 so


----------



## mae777 (Oct 3, 2019)

2w1!


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

8w7


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

3w2


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

2w1


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

7w8


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

9w1


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

2w3.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w2


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

2w1


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> 2w1




Uh... type 2?


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

Type 4 baby


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

5w6 sx/sp


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

7w8 or 8w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

2w1 definitely


----------



## Smolder (Jan 3, 2014)

7w6 so/sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

7w6 so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w4 sp


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

8w9


----------



## Smolder (Jan 3, 2014)

8w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

2w3


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

2w1 so/sx


----------

